# How I Met Your Mother: CBS verhandelt um 9. Staffel



## beachkini (31 Juli 2012)

​
Neil Patrick Harris und Co. könnten für eine neunte Staffel von "How I Met Your Mother" zurückkehren.Wie der Fernsehsender CBS jetzt enthüllt, wird mit den Machern der beliebten amerikanischen Sitcom, Carter Bays und Craig Thomas, bereits über eine mögliche Fortsetzung der Serie über die kommende Staffel hinaus diskutiert. So könnte es am Ende der kommenden achten Staffel noch immer ein Geheimnis sein, um wen es sich bei der gesuchten Mutter eigentlich handelt, sodass noch weitere Episoden im Rahmen einer neunten Staffel folgen könnten. "Die Serie hatte im vergangenen Jahr ein unglaubliches Jahr", wird Nina Tassler als Entertainment-Präsidentin von CBS von 'Deadline.com' zitiert. "Wir sprechen gerade darüber, sie zu verlängern; wir wollen, dass die Show im nächsten Jahr zurückkommt. Wir befinden uns noch in einer frühen Phase der Gespräche; wir sind noch nicht am Ziel, was die Lösung der Situation angeht, aber wir sind ziemlich optimistisch."
Sollte es tatsächlich zu einer Verlängerung der Serie kommen, müsste das 'How I Met Your Mother'-Team wohl mindestens *ohne* einen der Stammdarsteller auskommen. So kündigte *Jason Segel* - der als Marshall Eriksen in der Serie international bekannt wurde - zuletzt an, sich nach der achten Staffel von der Sitcom verabschieden zu wollen. "Ich spiele den netten Typen nun schon eine lange Zeit, deshalb steige ich jetzt auch aus 'How I Met Your Mother' nach acht Staffeln aus", enthüllte der 32jährige in diesem Zusammenhang im Interview mit 'Kurier.at'.


----------



## Q (31 Juli 2012)

:WOW: das wäre ja klasse :WOW: :thx: für die Info


----------



## steven91 (31 Juli 2012)

king of queens qurde schon beendet, jetzt lasst das nicht auch noch enden !!!


----------



## dörty (31 Juli 2012)

Würde allerdings schwierig werden, einen Ersatz für Marshall zu bekommen.
Wenn Schauspieler über Jahre hinweg einen Charakter darstellen, identifizieren die Leute diesen nun mal damit.
Eine Stafel noch, wäre prima.:thumbup:


----------



## FlerIstBoss (31 Juli 2012)

Jason Segel hatte auch vor dem Interview schon gesagt dass er nach der 8. Staffel raus ist  aber ich würd eine 9. Staffel feiern, genauso wie ich es feiern würde wenn Pro7 endlich mal die restlichen Folgen der 7. Staffel zeigt...wir warten schliesslich schon lange genug -.-


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

9. Staffel wäre toll. Absolute Lieblingsserie von mir.


----------



## FranzFran (27 Sep. 2012)

Oh Gott bitte keine 9.Staffel.


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ich schaue es gern aber iwie ist das Thema jetzt auch durchgekaut. Wenn Jason Segel jetzt auch noch geht passiert sowieso das gleiche wie bei CSI : Miami, Stargate und SG. Atlantis und vielen anderen: Wenn der Main cast verändert wird verliert man meist mehr Stammgucker als dass man neufans dazugewinnt (ich bin z.b. von Two and a half men und CSI fast komplett weg obwohl ich vorher nicht eine Sekunde verpasst habe)


----------



## Spellcaster (29 Sep. 2012)

Es scheint keine Tageszeit zu geben, wo man diesen Müll nicht im TV sieht. Natürlich wird die Kuh gemolken, bis sie längst tot ist, wie auch schon bei den Simpsons.


----------



## akber22 (1 Okt. 2012)

naa da freu ich mich doch drauf


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Mal abwarten wie sich die 8.Staffel entwickelt....Folge 1 war ja schon ganz nett...aber so langsam möchte man ja endlich die "Traumfrau" kennenlernen... man kann immer noch die Story weiterführen quasi bis zur Hochzeit von Ted... und damit die Serie beenden... Staffel 9 oder 10 reichen dann... auch ohne Marshall....er hat eh nachgelassen


----------



## 123X (2 Okt. 2012)

Wie sie es auch immer machen. Ich hoffe sie finden logische Gründe für das Ausscheiden von Figuren (und ersetzen sie nicht so plump wie bei TAHM)( und bringen die Serie zu einem Schluss und nicht zu einem Abbruch durch den Sender.


----------



## figo (2 Okt. 2012)

ich hoffe die machen noch einige staffeln


----------



## tomte123 (2 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde die Serie auch ziemlich ausgelutscht. Nach den ersten Staffeln war es schon genug. KoQ kann ich dagegen heute noch gucken, trotz 1000er Wiederholungen.


----------



## maratona27 (2 Okt. 2012)

eine serie zwanghaft in die länge ziehen bringt nichts; die serie sollte mit dem alten main cast zu ende gehen


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (5 Okt. 2012)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht in einem Desaster wie bei Scrubs endet. Aber grundsätzlich find ichs natürlich super, dass es weitergehen soll!


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Wenn Barney stirbt schaue ich mir die Serie vielleicht mal an.


----------



## Philbo_O (6 Okt. 2012)

KoQ wurde auch beendet weil Kevin James nen geldgeiler Sack war...

Die 9. Staffel würde sicher so enden wie bei Scrubs, da sollte man eigtl draus gelernt haben.


----------



## Sareth (7 Okt. 2012)

Je länger Himym läuft desto besser, lang lebe der BroCode !!! Aber mal im Ernst, eine der besten Serie überhaupt!


----------

